# Positive HPT Day 13, Bleeding - Low HCG Level?



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi there, 

Wondering if you could help me please. 

I had EC on 12/01 and two-day transfer on 14/01. Today I am currently 13 days past transfer. My OTD is tomorrow. 

Yesterday I started to bleed (brown/light pink on wiping). Today is seems to have slowed to almost nothing.  

I did two HPT yesterday - First Response and Clearblue digital. First response showed a very faint second line. Clearblue says 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'. 

I tested again this morning and have exactly the same response. The line on First Response is not darker at all. I also did a Boots test which came up with nothing - negative. 

I know that I cannot change anything. I am resting and will test again tomorrow on OTD. However, my dates indicate I should be 4 weeks pregnant today and therefore my HCG levels should really be about 50 miu. Clearly they aren't given the results on the tests. 

Should I be worried that this could be chemical? 

Thanks so much. Really appreciate some advice. 

PTP.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PTP


Unfortunately it really is a waiting game    On the plus side tests picked up hcg hormone as they did come up with positive results    You can't really compare line thickness or colour as an indication of hcg levels, hpt sticks have varying degrees of sensitivity between brands and even between batches so no one test will give exactly the same size shape colour of line as another. As an indicative guide hcg levels will double every 48 - 72 hours and a late implanting embryo may still be just getting started just now.


The only thing you can do to be sure is ask GP or clinic for a blood test to check blood hcg levels. Will keep everything crossed for you for a successful outcome        (hoping its not chemical been there before and it sucks    )


Maz x


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Dear Maz, 

Thanks so much for the reply. These tests are very confusing considering they are supposed to measure the same level of hcg!

Couldn't help but test again this morning and the lines are definitely stronger and came up quicker. Fingers crossed. I am going to the clinic for bloods shortly. 

Thanks again
PTP
X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Got everything crossed for you, Looking good


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Just a further note to anyone reading. A HPT is a qualitative test - basically is HCG present or not. A blood test is the only reliable quantitative test that tells you the actual concentration.
A HPT also depends on your fluid balance at the time of urine collection and HCG concentration can vary hugely depending on fluid intake.
The tests quote different reliabilities depending on the number of days post ovulation and say to retest in a few days if the result is not what you expect.

As Mazv says - everything crossed for you!


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello, 

Just to let you know that my levels increased from 42 to 100 in 72 hours. Fingers tightly crossed that things progress as expected from now. Bleeding and cramps still continue but bleeding is pretty light. Still terrified but less so. 

Thanks for all the advice. 
PTP. 
X


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello ladies, 

I have had another HCG today and the results have come back at 350. We are thrilled. 

However, the spotting continues and is becoming more like light bleeding now. My progesterone measures 34 nmol/l (which is about 10.69 ng?) - could these be too low? I am 5wks today. 

Thanks for any further advice
PTP
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Your consultant should advise on what progesterone level to aim for. 

Congratulations!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Great news PTP  Hope all continues to go well x


----------

